# [Regular Season Game 11] Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(6-4)/(9-2)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, November 17, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Nash / Richardson / Hill / Stoudemire / Frye*


_*Preview*_


> Behind their high-scoring, up-tempo offense, the Phoenix Suns have gotten off to a hot start. The Houston Rockets are showing they have no problem speeding up their offense as well.
> 
> The Suns look to become the first NBA team to 10 wins Tuesday night when they host the Rockets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Both are run and Gun teams.
Very difficult game, but I believe in Rockets.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:deadplace:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

[email protected]@k Joey Crawford, Phoenix - 32 Free Throw Attempts, Houston - 13 Free Throw Attempts.:rant:

We blow the 4th Qtr lead.:mad2::wahmbulance:

We need a finisher 

and

his

name

is



T-Mac.:rofl2:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I missed the game cause I passed out on the couch. Work sucks sometimes.

Also, was I reading that right? The FT disparity really that much!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Phoenix 111, Houston 105*
> 
> The Suns are tough, man, and they've put together two strong defensive efforts in a row.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Behind-the-Box-Score-where-Denver-flexed-its-mu?urn=nba,203339


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

blown 15 point leads are going to kill us. We need a go to guy in the 4th desperately. Thats our main problem now.


----------

